# Manchester to Leeds - 80miles, 4 canals and no beer )-:



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

Hey All,

Did Manchester to Leeds via canals yesterday. Clocked in at 80 miles door to door, the canals were:

Rochdale Canal
Calder and Hebble
Aire and Calder
Leeds/Liverpool

*The Good - *It didnt rain
*The Bad -* Relying on A4 printouts from Google maps can serious dent your sense of direction
*The Ugly - *British Waterways don't mention how much of the C+H navigation is marked 'no cycling'


View from the train at (guess!) looking at the Pennines






Start at Manchester Basin, I chose the one day the damn thing is closed lol





Opposite view, that lock leads basically below Manc through 'The Rochdale 9' which is a series of locks leading not to Rochdale but to Castefield. More info here:http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/rochdale/rc9.htm





Disused basin and warehouse in Manc





Its a pretty slow start as the first mile or so is wonderfully preserved but pants for cycling lol!





Various works ATM British Waterways often close locks in winter for maintenance





No idea what this is, someone from Manc can tell me?





Lots of overspill weirs on this canal





When the M60 was built the canal was cut although it was routed through a tunnel





As you can see, no towpath so I had to swim here. Only joking there is path further back.





Grimshaw Lane lift bridge, built in 2002 it causes wonderful problems for road traffic if a boat wants to go through at peak time hahaha


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

This is supposed to be a wide shot of the 'Irk River' viaduct which was breached quite spectacularly in 2005, but it hasnt come out well.

Better pics here:

And a google maps image, which proves BTW google maps arn't always accurate lol (this pic must be at least 6 years old for the breach to be showing) chadderton - Google Maps






Going under the A664





The canal was split when they built the M62, this is looking back with the new route to the left and the old to the right.





Better view of the route, this is effectively a pond now and not accesible





Last shot of the split





New lock being fitted, think this is north of mosley





Approaching the north side of the pennines now and the gap the canal goes through





Long view of the valley


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

Very nice Triumph Herald from 1970ish





Summit

This is only about 20miles in, although at the top of the Rochdale I had 3 more canals to go yet





Gauxholme Railway viaduct at Walsden





The most impressive part of the viaduct:





Gets more impressive - The Great Wall of Tod! 
At todmorden, said to contain 4 million bricks and holds back the railway





Lock 19 at Todmorden is now a guillotine lock





And sorry, thats your lot.

Clumsy oaf that I am I think I sat on my camera as the screen was broken next picture I went to take.....


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

I loved this ride from Manchester to Brighouse, its what I'd call a classic cycling canal (and marked as NCN66). Its more than suitable for anything say 28c tyre or better, indeed a smooth/commuter 26" would be fine as well as its a little wider. Only say completely smooth 28c or thinner tyres would struggle.

Theres some great views on that section, and a great sense of industrial heritage. Indeed on the first 15 miles the number of closed (or at least closed looking) factories and warehouse was almost depressing.

Plenty of pubs on the route even though I didnt quite raise the pace enough to visit them, I'd say the 40 miler from Manc to Brig could be quite a nice pub ride. The section from say past rochdale to brighouse is wonderfully scenic through the pennines and you share the valley with the railway for a good sense of the past and the future of transport (if you lived in the late 1800s lol!)

The problems start after Brighouse and continued to Wakefield, I'd checked as much as I could beforehand and I knew parts of that ride would be gnarly but what British Waterways and Pennine Waterways websites failed to tell me was that there were 2 long sections that were marked 'No Cycling'

Normally I wouldnt but lacking a map to go around and not being sure how far they stretched I cycled them (sorry!) Kinda obvious they weren't as it was fairly rough but by no means unpassable. Still obv for next time I know and will plan a different route. The other disadvantage was that being hard going it sapped my energy and the last 20 miles was a real struggle. More long rides needed I think!

Overall its a good route but will need to be improved with a diferent route with Brighouse>Huddersfield>Dewsbury>Wakefield being the most obvious I have seen.


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Overall its a good route but will need to be improved with a diferent route with Brighouse>Huddersfield>Dewsbury>Wakefield being the most obvious I have seen.


 
That's my area. Next time ... ask!

Huddersfield-Mirfield is possible by the Calder Valley Greenway. You then go on-road to Ravensthorpe and pick it up again to Dewsbury. From there you go back on road for 1/2 a mile to Sands Lane and can pick upthe greenway and canal path again to Wakefield.

There will be a greenway built from Dewsbury - Ossett, which goes then to Wakefield later this year.


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2012)

Nice ride Wiggydiggy. What time did you set off?


----------



## The Brewer (11 Mar 2012)

Shame the camera broke as I was enjoying that trip report


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

Hehe The research I did showed it was gnarly but nowhere told me of the 'no cycling' which kinda threw me. To be fair there were sections of that navigation which were quite nice but the rougher bits and the kinda messed up entry into wakey put me off kilter a bit. That and my dissapointment at missing a pint at 'The Navigation' haha!


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

colly said:


> Nice ride Wiggydiggy. What time did you set off?


 
0845 from piccadilly, only really got into my stride by 0930 ish as there are some tight locks that meant more walking that I wanted at the start.... Got back home at 1800, I reckon about 7-8 hours cycing not inc breaks for sausage rolls and getting lost!



The Brewer said:


> Shame the camera broke as I was enjoying that trip report


 
Luckily its my old digital one, I have a newer one which I'll invest in a small bag for. Jersey jackets arent that protective lol


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2012)

That's pretty good going for canal paths. I have ridden some and find the constant stop start and avoiding anglers stuff and walkers a bit of a pain tbh.
Maybe I should persevere.


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2012)

It was fairly quiet mind, it was what looked like a wet day but I gambled it would be dry and was ok. Between say Sowerby Bridge and Brighouse were the only real busiest sections as they are tarmacked > popular with tourists so I wouldnt want to do it in summer say.

Depends on the canal IMO Some parts could be considered narrow but Manc>Brighouse is a continous stretch. Only an unexpected closure meant I got a little lost for 1/2 mile but otherwise was ok.


----------



## The Brewer (11 Mar 2012)

Oh and why no beer?

I have a strict rule not to have a beer further than 10miles from home and the second must be within 3miles. If I fancy a third Its under an hour walk


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Mar 2012)

Nice one - I've never done them as one route. Means the beer rule can be interpreted flexibly


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Mar 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Oh and why no beer?
> 
> I have a strict rule not to have a beer further than 10miles from home and the second must be within 3miles. If I fancy a third Its under an hour walk


 
I was holding out for one pub as my allocated pit stop > I wanted to get 45-50 miles under my belt before stopping. Unfortunately some time lost due to a combination of things meant I didnt get to stop . Next time I know that 30 mins earlier, and not getting lost, will mean I can stop and hopefully twice 



growingvegetables said:


> Nice one - I've never done them as one route. Means the beer rule can be interpreted flexibly


 
It caught my eye as I was reading up that its the 10th year anniversary this year of the Rochdale re-opening, and (on paper at least) it seems to form a continuous link to Leeds. As DCLane points out though a diversion away from the canal is advised at Brighouse. I fancied doing it as I've done Blackburn>Leeds before, this would be the second of the three Pennine canal crossings. Unfortunately I won't get the hat-trick ias the Huddersfield Narrow is marked as 'not suitable for cycling' which is a shame as I fancied visiting the Standedge Tunnel.


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2012)

You missed the Leggers Inn at Dewsbury - well recommended pub and is on the start of the canal route from Dewsbury-Wakefield. Instead of turning left onto the canal from the greenway you turn right and it's about 100 yards on.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2012)

That yellow building is Newton Heath library. Different doesn't have to be bloody ugly does it? You went straight past my house there DC- between the library and the collapsed Weir. Expect GlobalTi to come on aghast that you didn't get mugged by a pregnant teenager or HIV from standing on an infected needle etc etc etc etc.......


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2012)

It's a nice run out isn't it- i've taken it as far as the calder but, as it's a part of the oldham way, is an excellent route for getting out into saddleworth on the MTB.


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Mar 2012)

DCLane said:


> You missed the Leggers Inn at Dewsbury - well recommended pub and is on the start of the canal route from Dewsbury-Wakefield. Instead of turning left onto the canal from the greenway you turn right and it's about 100 yards on.


 
That might be a better bet, the navigation was quite far into my journey as it turned out both in mileage and time, plus I don't think I'd be going near it when I do the 2nd trip with your diversion?



dan_bo said:


> That yellow building is Newton Heath library. Different doesn't have to be bloody ugly does it? You went straight past my house there DC- between the library and the collapsed Weir. Expect GlobalTi to come on aghast that you didn't get mugged by a pregnant teenager or HIV from standing on an infected needle etc etc etc etc.......


 
I think the early start helped lol I didnt see a sole bar some dog walkers/cyclists but the copious amounts of rubbish in the canal made me quite angry TBH Its a real shame as people don't appreciate what they have.



dan_bo said:


> It's a nice run out isn't it- i've taken it as far as the calder but, as it's a part of the oldham way, is an excellent route for getting out into saddleworth on the MTB.


 
Oh yes, it would have been more comfy on a MTB but my bike seemed to cope well. Only the wet/greasy cobbles made me walk, and a few sections of the calder bank were definately on the 'thin and bumpy' side!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> That yellow building is Newton Heath library. Different doesn't have to be bloody ugly does it? You went straight past my house there DC- between the library and the collapsed Weir. Expect GlobalTi to come on aghast that you didn't get mugged by a pregnant teenager or HIV from standing on an infected needle etc etc etc etc.......


TBH though - not all fears about being attacked on urban towpaths are unjustified - example #1, example #2!


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> TBH though - not all fears about being attacked on urban towpaths are unjustified - example #1, example #2!


 
The first incident is shameful, thats on the Huddersfield Narrow canal but still in the area (manc) I was. Its sadly why I'm wary of asking for riding partners - you don't know who may be reading so I tend to decide upon a ride and only report it afterwards.

The one that springs to mind for me is this : http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....man_to_die_in_leeds_liverpool_canal_1_4116298 . The scrote came accross a man unconcious in the canal, dumped his own broken biike and stole the poor man's in the canal. The next passers by pulled him out but he died later in hospital.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> TBH though - not all fears about being attacked on urban towpaths are unjustified - example #1, example #2!


 
That stuff can happen anywhere, not just on a towpath.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> That stuff can happen anywhere, not just on a towpath.


True, but there is something a bit scary about being confined to a narrow bridlepath by a wall on one side and a canal on the other, with no real escape route if something kicked off, especially very early or late in the day when there might not be many other people around to ask for help ***.

I quite like tootling along rural towpaths in the sunshine. 


*** Mind you, in the report on the Stalybridge attack I linked to, the worst attacker was the man who was asked for assistance!


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> .....
> I quite like tootling along rural towpaths in the sunshine........


 
Same, some of the places I passed through were miles from anywhere. Couple of characters I saw could have been 'trouble' but perhaps I was being too judgemental? The poachers/rabbiters (with guns lol) I saw/met were friendly enough to exchange greetings in between tokes on their 'jazz cigerette'


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> That stuff can happen anywhere, not just on a towpath.


exactly, more chance of it happening not on a towpath than on a towpath.

i've done hundreds and hundreds (if not thousands) of miles on canal towpaths and not had one single moment where i have felt threatened or unsafe (except when i've been drunk, it's a bugger going thru the arches whilst inebriated)


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> exactly, more chance of it happening not on a towpath than on a towpath.
> 
> i've done hundreds and hundreds (if not thousands) of miles on canal towpaths and not had one single moment where i have felt threatened or unsafe (except when i've been drunk, it's a bugger going thru the arches)


 

Yep. Although you are a brick shithouse. Your opinion is invalid on matters of personal towpath safety.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Yep. Although you are a brick shithouse. Your opinion is invalid on matters of personal towpath safety.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2012)




----------



## steveoo (3 Apr 2012)

Sorry to butt in guys but i did this ride last year with the wife longest ride we had done till then.
We did brighouse to manchester and back,cracking ride till we got near manchester,deadbeats drinking and doing drugs,kids throwing bricks at anyone who went under the bridge we even had a motorbike tanking it up the towpath.Ride back was better although we did come across two polish piss heads swimming in the canal at littleborough one tried to approach the wife as we went past (he,ll think twice before he tries that again) we had to stop and advise walkers further on to avoid them and walk round the road side.
Other than that we had a good days riding.would we do the ride again possibly!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2012)

steveoo said:


> Sorry to butt in guys but i did this ride last year with the wife longest ride we had done till then.
> We did brighouse to manchester and back,cracking ride till we got near manchester,deadbeats drinking and doing drugs,kids throwing bricks at anyone who went under the bridge we even had a motorbike tanking it up the towpath.Ride back was better although we did come across two polish piss heads swimming in the canal at littleborough one tried to approach the wife as we went past (he,ll think twice before he tries that again) we had to stop and advise walkers further on to avoid them and walk round the road side.
> Other than that we had a good days riding.would we do the ride again possibly!


Hmm - that post tends to reinforce my concerns, rather than make me think that I want to expand my towpath horizons!


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Apr 2012)

steveoo said:


> Sorry to butt in guys but i did this ride last year with the wife longest ride we had done till then.
> We did brighouse to manchester and back,cracking ride till we got near manchester,deadbeats drinking and doing drugs,kids throwing bricks at anyone who went under the bridge we even had a motorbike tanking it up the towpath.Ride back was better although we did come across two polish piss heads swimming in the canal at littleborough one tried to approach the wife as we went past (he,ll think twice before he tries that again) we had to stop and advise walkers further on to avoid them and walk round the road side.
> Other than that we had a good days riding.would we do the ride again possibly!





ColinJ said:


> Hmm - that post tends to reinforce my concerns, rather than make me think that I want to expand my towpath horizons!


 
Nono your not butting inHappy to hear your experiences even if they were slightly damp (for the polish at least!)

Its definately a one way ride IMO from Manc > Brig (and beyond) - the early (for scrotes) start from manc meant I met virtually no one leaving manchester and to be fair Littlebrough is many miles outside of manc in the more scenic area of the ride.

It is an issue with towpath rides in general I find, their sometimes isolated nature means you can meet some undesirables but touch wood I've been ok so far.


----------



## steveoo (4 Apr 2012)

i must admitt we,ve done quite a few towpath rides and only had one or two incidents mainly with dog walkers and other cyclists who expect everyone to make way for them.
I agree early starts are the best especially on sundays when it can become busy.


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Apr 2012)

steveoo said:


> i must admitt we,ve done quite a few towpath rides and only had one or two incidents mainly with dog walkers and* other cyclists who expect everyone to make way for them.*
> I agree early starts are the best especially on sundays when it can become busy.


 
Grrrr pet hate - cyclists who 'train' on towpaths - just slow down boardman its not a race lol 

Dog walkers I don't mind, it would be easy to get annoyed but I normally just shout 'Out the way dopey' if a dog is being a bit dum, raises a smile and in the grand scheme of things I dont mind slowing for muttley and his pals.... That and the % of dog walkers who make the effort to control their dog is very high IME

What other canals have you done? I did the Leeds/Liverpool from Blackburn > Leeds which was very scenic in places and a good ride, I'd love to do the Huddersfield Narrow but cycling is barred on that one..... To the west there is the Lancaster Canal which I'd like to do as well - its an 'isolated' canal pretty much, there is the Ribble Link but its still isolated IMO.


----------



## growingvegetables (4 Apr 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Grrrr pet hate - cyclists who 'train' on towpaths - just slow down boardman its not a race lol


+1

I've done the Huddersfield Narrow - a few years ago. Lovely ride. I didn't find out that cycling was barred until after I got home


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Apr 2012)

growingvegetables said:


> +1
> 
> I've done the Huddersfield Narrow - a few years ago. Lovely ride. I didn't find out that cycling was barred until after I got home


 
Hehe I was reading up on the website and it says so unfortunately, I'm tempted to wait for the next winter 'down time' on the canal and do it one early sunday morning..... It does have the awesomeness of the Standedge Tunnels.


----------



## steveoo (4 Apr 2012)

I never knew the huddersfield canal was closed to cyclists,and i was only thinking about doing it the other day!
I ve done the leeds liverpool canal umpteen times never the full length just in stages aithough i have toyed with the idea of doing it all in one stint.
the salter and hebble navigation is a good one although it can get awkward when fishermen use roach poles and leave them across the tracks.we have done some others down south a few years ago no idea of the names just used to take the bikes with us come across a ride and pedal away.
A good ride is sowerby bridge to wakefield using the salter and hebble navigation link up to the leeds liverpool canal on the other side of wakefield and upto five rise locks in bingly.


----------



## dslippy (26 Jul 2012)

I have run the Brighouse to Mirfield towpath several times. Yes, bikes are forbidden, but there seem to be an awful lot of tyre tracks.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jul 2012)

The nice thing for me about the canals in this area is many of them link with each other and can be strung together, theres a really nice map at Dowley Gap locks on the Leeds Liverpool (just past Saltaire before Bingley) thats shows several canals up as far north as the Ripon canal (York>Ripon). I haven't been able to find it online so next time I'm going past I'll take a picture lol


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> That's my area. Next time ... ask!
> .....


 
Gonna take you up on this - it is next time only a year later lol

I'm planning on re-running this route as far as Brighouse in the next couple of weeks, but then instead of continuing east to Wakey I'm going to use the Calder Valley Greenway and Spen Valley Greenway to go North to Bradford then down into Leeds.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ha...ifax,+West+Yorkshire,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=17

So in that picture when I reach Anchor Pit Lock House at the SE end of Brighouse I need to cross the railway and M62 to reach Lower Quarry Road which I think will take me onto the greenways.

I can see a tunnel under the railway and another under the motorway but have no idea if they open to public, other than that route I can only think that from Brighouse I need to divert south on the A641 and then east on the A6107 to reach the same point.

Is that possible/what do you think?


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2013)

I can see a path there - it should be possible. I know the canal - and there's a path which is walkable through the whole way. If it's walkable, then a bike should get down it.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Mar 2013)

DCLane said:


> I can see a path there - it should be possible. I know the canal - and there's a path which is walkable through the whole way. If it's walkable, then a bike should get down it.


 
Ok, I've been down routes like this before and found them un passable as they turn out to be a private access road but hopefully this will not be.

Cheers for info


----------

